# Elco electric outboards



## CRS (Jan 23, 2022)

I am going to an Elco electric outboard for my 1648 Grizzly, the EP-9.9. My question is does it have the threaded steering tube like gas motors do? I found an electric steering mechanism that would be great, it's usually used for gas kicker motors. If anyone has any information or ideas concerning either the motor or the steering, a big thank you.


----------



## Jim (Jan 23, 2022)

Not sure, but I saw these at the boat show and want one myself! I looked at these and the torqueedo (sp?) system as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magnum (Jan 29, 2022)

If you didn't order a tiller motor it should come with the treaded remote steering tube. I would check with Elco or where you are buying the motor. I looked at both of those manufactures as well as Stealth outboards and decided to go with the Stealth. Cost and performance is better in my opinion. The Torquedo's performance is very good but the poly prop and cost are a problem.


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2022)

magnum said:


> If you didn't order a tiller motor it should come with the treaded remote steering tube. I would check with Elco or where you are buying the motor. I looked at both of those manufactures as well as Stealth outboards and decided to go with the Stealth. Cost and performance is better in my opinion. The Torquedo's performance is very good but the poly prop and cost are a problem.



Which one did you get?

https://www.stealthelectricoutboards.com/home


----------



## CRS (Feb 8, 2022)

I have asked for the EP-9.9 Electric Outboard - Remote Long
Livorsi Side Mount.
I'm beginning to wonder if I made the correct decision with Elco.
No word about my order except that it is still processing ordered and paid for 01/24/22. They do not respond to any inquiry on their web sight, I have difficulty hearing depending on the contact so have been avoiding a phone call.


----------



## magnum (Feb 9, 2022)

Jim said:


> magnum said:
> 
> 
> > If you didn't order a tiller motor it should come with the treaded remote steering tube. I would check with Elco or where you are buying the motor. I looked at both of those manufactures as well as Stealth outboards and decided to go with the Stealth. Cost and performance is better in my opinion. The Torquedo's performance is very good but the poly prop and cost are a problem.
> ...



After speaking to Scott from Stealth about my boat, weight and cost, I settled on what he calls his 6030 outboard. Peak hp is 60 @240v which can only be run for short runs, ie tournament take offs for about 3-5 minutes and constant run at 30 hp. My range should be about an hr total run time on 1 battery set up. My top speed should be around 25mph and continuous run will depend on how big the lake is and how far I want to run, but my largest lake I should be able to run between 15-18 mph all day. This is all subjective and I'll have to do my own R&D once i get it set up.


----------



## magnum (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm hoping to do a complete video of the Stealth outboard once it arrives( mid March?), from how its packaged, install and performance on the water. His video's are horrible so I hope I can give others a better sense of his product, good or bad.


----------



## DaleH (Feb 9, 2022)

Amazing technology for sure ... but *WOW *:shock: ... they sure charge enough ($450 to $650) for throttle controls! I think I'd rig up a < $100 side-mount Uflex control box myself ...


----------



## magnum (Feb 14, 2022)

DaleH said:


> Amazing technology for sure ... but *WOW *:shock: ... they sure charge enough ($450 to $650) for throttle controls! I think I'd rig up a < $100 side-mount Uflex control box myself ...



While I will agree that some of the items are expensive, if I have a problem or something doesn't work properly I don't want to give him a reason to not warranty it because I used an "after market" throttle. For me its just part of the cost of wanting to be the fastest boat on the lake. (most of our lakes are electric only)


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 17, 2022)

I just read that Mercury is going to enter the electric outboard market later this year. Theirs will be called the Mercury Avator. I didn't see any info about power rating options. 

I think this is going to become a very hot market with a lot of competition to take the lead.


----------



## magnum (Feb 18, 2022)

LDUBS said:


> I just read that Mercury is going to enter the electric outboard market later this year. Theirs will be called the Mercury Avator. I didn't see any info about power rating options.
> 
> I think this is going to become a very hot market with a lot of competition to take the lead.



I think they are unveiling their products at the Miami boat show in March? It sure will be interesting to see what comes of it. One common issue is power storage. (batteries) They are really making strides within the battery industry. Most companies can provide all the power one needs, its just how to store the power. Pricing is expensive on the front end but over time it whines up being cheaper. Here in MD we have a lot of electric only lakes and for me its a 60-90 minute drive anywhere I could use a gas motor. I have 6 electric only lakes within 30 minutes so its electric outboard for me.


----------



## MrGiggles (Feb 20, 2022)

Batteries have a long way to go before electric can be competitive in marine.

Gasoline is about 100 times more energy dense than a lithium battery. Take into consideration that a gas engine is only 20% efficient (which is very, very generous), and an electric motor is close to 100% (again, generous) you end up with gasoline being 1/5 the weight of an equal battery pack. The math roughly adds up to 300lbs of batteries equaling 10 gallons of gas. That's a lot of weight. 

Granted, very few actually use the full capacity of a given boats gas tank on a trip, but still. To keep weight in line with a gas outboard, you'd be looking at a couple hours of run time at most. I can't imagine that electric outboard is much lighter than it's ICE counterpart, so there's not much weight savings there. 

That is all subject to change with all of the great minds working on battery tech right now. But it still has a long ways to go.


----------



## CRS (Feb 23, 2022)

As stated the battery is the weakness of electric, the lakes near my home are electric only. They are not large, but are spread out so to fish the entire lake lots of power is necessary or extreme travel time. Motors are advertised with lots of horse power, the required batteries and their weight diminish their usefulness. Many of the tournament boats have so many batteries on board they are riding very low in the water, one told me it's a never ending battle. More speed for a longer time requires more battery, more battery more weight slowing the boat and increasing the power needed. Solution more batteries, around and around. 
I have taken the plunge with a 48 volt system hoping that I can get more fishing time and less travel time. The lithium battery has helped but it still has many limitations. The moral of my rant is electric only is not desirable.


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2022)

CRS said:


> As stated the battery is the weakness of electric, the lakes near my home are electric only. They are not large, but are spread out so to fish the entire lake lots of power is necessary or extreme travel time. Motors are advertised with lots of horse power, the required batteries and their weight diminish their usefulness. Many of the tournament boats have so many batteries on board they are riding very low in the water, one told me it's a never ending battle. More speed for a longer time requires more battery, more battery more weight slowing the boat and increasing the power needed. Solution more batteries, around and around.
> I have taken the plunge with a 48 volt system hoping that I can get more fishing time and less travel time. The lithium battery has helped but it still has many limitations. The moral of my rant is electric only is not desirable.



Truly appreciate your thinking, it gives me some insight. I am looking forward to the real-world day-to-day use of it from you.


----------



## magnum (Feb 24, 2022)

CRS said:


> As stated the battery is the weakness of electric, the lakes near my home are electric only. They are not large, but are spread out so to fish the entire lake lots of power is necessary or extreme travel time. Motors are advertised with lots of horse power, the required batteries and their weight diminish their usefulness. Many of the tournament boats have so many batteries on board they are riding very low in the water, one told me it's a never ending battle. More speed for a longer time requires more battery, more battery more weight slowing the boat and increasing the power needed. Solution more batteries, around and around.
> I have taken the plunge with a 48 volt system hoping that I can get more fishing time and less travel time. The lithium battery has helped but it still has many limitations. The moral of my rant is electric only is not desirable.



Agreed, batteries are the weakness with electric motors. That being said I would recommend a 48 volt lithium pack verses traditional lead/agm batteries. Lithium gives you the full 48 voltage through the entire use, where as traditional batteries lose voltage as the battery is used. A guy running a 72 volt outboard changed to lithium’s, loosing almost 600 lbs in weight only picked up 1.5 mph (20% increase in speed) with the weight loss. But not losing the voltage was huge in increasing his distance/ range.


----------



## JNG (May 29, 2022)

This is absolutely NOT directed at the OP!! 

I really wish these electric outboards had never made the mainstream. I like the quiet solitude of the electric only lakes I fish. Oars, paddle or a conventional electric tm. Now I'll have to deal with wakes and the general sillyness that accompanies higher speed boats.

This IS directed at the OP!!

From what I've heard, Elco is a stand up company. I would not worry at this point.


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2022)

I sort of agree with you JNG!


----------



## CRS (Jun 2, 2022)

JNG has a good point about the problems caused by electric outboards on electric only lakes. Many boats are grossly overloaded with batteries supporting the amp hungry outboards. They plow through the water pushing a huge wake. On the lake I mostly fish, during a bass tournament at start time and finish time, the cove the ramp is in looks like a washing machine. The reason I went to electric outboard was I want to be able to fish the entire lake. Pretty Boy Reservoir is only 1500 acres, tiny by many standards. The lake is shaped like a two tailed angry snake, while not big in area it is long and requires hours of travel time to reach distant portions. There is only one ramp and launching anywhere else will get you a heavy fine. The only solution is speed unless you can fish the entire day using half of it for travel. As usual the operators are the reason people do not like the outboards. Some are courteous and slow down around those fishing or paddling, others do not care and or know the trouble their wake causes. I also fish a very small 90 acre lake in the Pennsylvania mountains, I would never consider using the outboard on there. I have a 12 foot jon boat with a 30# motor which is more than adequate. That lake is oval shaped with the ramp in the middle so travel is minimal.


----------

